
The last armed conflict in Latin America is finally ending - davidpelaez
http://edition.cnn.com/2016/09/26/americas/colombia-farc-peace-deal/
======
davidpelaez
I'm a Colombian citizen, a rather young one, 27, and I did not expect to see
this happen during my lifetime. I think this is so important and unlocks so
many things for everyone inside and outside of Colombia.

~~~
facorreia
Sounds great. Have they released all the hostages yet?

~~~
santiagogo
Yes, all the hostages have long been released and it has now been several
years since the peace talks began, that there has been very little violence.
The next step is getting them to disarm and enter a process of returning to
civilian life.

